# Cobra - OFA results



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cobra vom Zioner Berg - OFA Hips Good, Normal Elbows!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great news!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

YAY! Great news!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!

How about a picture of him?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

These are the most current pictures I have of HER


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Pardon to Miss Cobra!!

Based on these photos her name is very fitting.

Gorgeous girl


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yes! She is totally her daddy.  Really like this girl.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beauty


----------

